# Japanese natural stones kawachi



## Vdark (Dec 5, 2021)

Anyone have an inside scoop on what these knives are all about?


----------



## pgugger (Dec 5, 2021)

No but JNS page updated to say “Very young Kenichi Wada student of Kenichi Shiraki is a new blacksmith for our Kawachi Knives”.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Dec 5, 2021)

Should be some info dropping this week according to jns Instagram along with some 240mm going for sale. Worth a look for sure


----------

